# Meet Butters



## Dimitrius (Mar 19, 2007)

I finally got to pick up Butters from the shelter, today. First thing he got when we got home was a quick bath. He didn't hate the water as much as I expected, but he didn't enjoy it much, either. Now he's sleeping in his giant Ferret Nation cage... in the litterbox. :roll:
You can see his pictures in the facebook album, here.
You can also see the ratties I'm getting next weekend, too.
Once my roommates and I get a little more moved into our apartment, my roommate, Chad, will take lots of pictures, and he takes better pictures than I, so look forward to that!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww hes so cute!!


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## RatFan (May 14, 2007)

Aww very gorgeous buck!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

* oohhh butters is so cute!!! It's great that you could finally adopt him!!! *to butters* hurd so much about you from your daddy! *gives scratches**


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Awww! He's so cute!! He looks very happy to be in his forever home.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Cute :3


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

wheres the pics gone?? << for got there was a link soz


----------



## Dimitrius (Mar 19, 2007)

I just added new pics! 
Soon I'll try to get new pics of the new boys!


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

very cute! my sons name is Casey


----------



## Dimitrius (Mar 19, 2007)

Cool


----------

